# مجموعة صور للقديس العظيم ابى سيفين مرقوريوس فلوباتير



## botros_22 (24 يناير 2009)

صور للقديس العظيم ابى سيفين مرقوريوس فلوباتير







​​​










































منقوووول
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2009)

*صور جميله جدا

شكرا ليك

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يناير 2009)

*ميييييييييييرسى عالصور 
شفاعته القوية تكون معانا دايما 
انا بحبه جداااااااااا
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## botros_22 (26 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا ليك*
> 
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا مايكل

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## botros_22 (26 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ميييييييييييرسى عالصور ​*
> *شفاعته القوية تكون معانا دايما *
> *انا بحبه جداااااااااا*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​




شكرا لمرورك يا بنت العدرا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (26 يناير 2009)

شفيعى اللى بحبه جدددددا ويارب دايما بركته معانا...شكرا ليك على الصور الجميله دى


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2009)

صور جميله اوووووووى 

ميررررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## botros_22 (28 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> شفيعى اللى بحبه جدددددا ويارب دايما بركته معانا...شكرا ليك على الصور الجميله دى


 

شكرا لمرورك يا فيتا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (28 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صور جميله اوووووووى
> 
> 
> ميررررررسى على الصور
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا كوكو

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)




----------



## botros_22 (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا لمرورك يا كليمو

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (21 فبراير 2009)

_بركة صلاتك يا قديسنا يا عظيم
شكرا كتيير بطرس​_


----------



## + بريسكلا + (21 فبراير 2009)

*جميييييييل يا بطرس
بركة الشهيد ابوسيفين 
تكون معانا​*


----------



## botros_22 (23 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بركة صلاتك يا قديسنا يا عظيم​_
> 
> _شكرا كتيير بطرس_​





شكرا لمرورك يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (23 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *جميييييييل يا بطرس​*
> *بركة الشهيد ابوسيفين *
> 
> *تكون معانا*​





شكرا لمرورك يا بريسكلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## shamaoun (23 فبراير 2009)

صور جميلة جدا
بركة صلواته تكون معانا


----------



## amad_almalk (23 فبراير 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (4 مارس 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> صور جميلة جدا
> بركة صلواته تكون معانا


 
شكرا لمرورك يا shamaoun

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (4 مارس 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه
> 
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىى علي الصور
> ...





شكرا لمرورك يا amad_almalk

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2009)

حلوووووووووووووووين اوى
انا بحب القديس ابى سيفين جدا
ميرسى ليك


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (4 مارس 2009)

*جميل



شكرا على الصور ​*


----------



## botros_22 (10 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلوووووووووووووووين اوى
> انا بحب القديس ابى سيفين جدا
> ميرسى ليك


 
شكرا لمرورك يا سويتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (10 مارس 2009)

BosY_LoVe_JeSuS قال:


> *جميل​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





شكرا لمرورك يا BosY

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جدو كيرلس (1 أغسطس 2010)

ب*ركته معانا اميييييييييييييييييييييين*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

*صلواته تكون معنا امين*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------

